# Suspect escapes out of a moving car, handcuffed!!



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Good job there partner...glad that we have leo's like this to protect us. No wonder they have to set up road blocks to catch a drunk driver. :headknock

I mean the guy is handcuffed in the back of the car going down I-10 and can escape...I know I can't run very fast if my hands are tied behind my back. This is ridiculous.



> *Suspect escapes from police custody on I-10 in handcuffs*
> 
> Harris County investigators are searching for a man who escaped a deputy's cruiser this morning in handcuffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

You've got no idea of the circumstances around this escape, unless you were there. 

At least you were able to use an unfortunate event like this to take a cheap shot at all those in the law enforcement.

Good job?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm....he should have been hobbled IMO. Hope the Deputy doesn't get into too much trouble with the "new and improved" IAD/OIG.

I had a crook escape from me with handcuffs on. Shoplifter at Wallyworld. My fault though. I didn't handcuff him inside the store and waited until we were outside. He pushed me back and took off across the parking lot at lightning speed. I had his DL on me, so I didn't bother chasing after him. I told the DA that I would like to file theft on him in addition for evading, but they didn't go for that.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Miss Dixie you should have bumped up the charges to robbery and escape, it's all in how you articulate it to the DA.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Wolf6151 said:


> Miss Dixie you should have bumped up the charges to robbery and escape, it's all in how you articulate it to the DA.


True, true....I did DA shop that night too. 

Dusted off my pride and just went with evading in DIMS. Filed a to be and went the next night to his house and snatched him up.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

gitchesum said:


> You've got no idea of the circumstances around this escape, unless you were there.
> 
> At least you were able to use an unfortunate event like this to take a cheap shot at all those in the law enforcement.
> 
> Good job?


Like what circumstances? The cop obviously dropped the ball and somehow the guy escaped. Maybe the cop was too lazy to run after him or something. How hard is it to drive from the scene to the police station with a suspect?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Like what circumstances? The cop obviously dropped the ball and somehow the guy escaped. Maybe the cop was too lazy to run after him or something. How hard is it to drive from the scene to the police station with a suspect?


Maybe you should ask that question to Officer Rodney Johnson's family. You know, the officer who was shot and killed by a handcuffed suspect in the back seat of his cruiser.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Long Pole, You're waaaaaaaayyyyyyyy off base on this one Bro. Iwas almost killed by a handcuffed crook many years ago. TDC had a blue warrant out on him (murder charge) and in his mind he had nuttin to lose by killing me. God was smiling on me that night. You got some inside info for us or just stirrin' the pot? H/U


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Alright Long Pole you don't know the circumstances just like I don't know you. But as an LEO I'm not gonna take a cheap shot at you or your career. Maybe you need to think before you post up a something you know nothing about!!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just saying, I don't see how you have a guy handcuffed in the car, on the way to the police station, kick out the back window and you can't catch him. You have a **** taser, a gun and a car...you better be able to do something or find another line of work. 
Seriously ya'll think this is ok? Truthfully it doesn't surprise me...when my house got broken into a couple of years ago, it took the cops 6 hours to get there (and there was a cop at the gas station by my house getting a snack and drink) and then they walked around and turned around and walked back outside and gave me a card. I look at the window by my front door and there is a big arse hand print, and I mean a perfect one. The cop told me that they'll never find him and left. ***? 

If I did a half-arsed job like that then I'd be looking for a new job and you could bash me all you want. This isn't to bash all cops, it's just to show how incompetent some are. Hopefully this guy doesn't hurt anyone now that he is on the run...


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Give Long Pole a break. He's 25, and knows it all.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Cope said:


> Give Long Pole a break. He's 25, and knows it all.


Yeah, whatever he said.

I think it's funny how almost everyone taking up for this cop, is a cop or was one. That's one of the problems...you don't think one of your own can do wrong. sad3sm


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Cope said:


> Give Long Pole a break. He's 25, and knows it all.


You could insert WWR and the same would be true.:rotfl: rs


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Yeah, whatever he said.
> 
> I think it's funny how almost everyone taking up for this cop, is a cop or was one. That's one of the problems...you don't think one of your own can do wrong. sad3sm


 C'mon. As much grief as I "openly" give WWR and you post something like this? When I "was" in da biz, we would have referred to a response like yours as a "CLUE". Bawahahaha! Yes,.......you Sir are a troll. You get a ticket this morning or sumpin? LMBO, H/U


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> C'mon. As much grief as I "openly" give WWR and you post something like this? When I "was" in da biz, we would have referred to a response like yours as a "CLUE". Bawahahaha! Yes,.......you Sir are a troll. You get a ticket this morning or sumpin? LMBO, H/U


Nope, I just read where one of our fine officers let another one slip through the cracks. 
It was funny since I just watched how hard it was for them to catch a mini-van after a couple of hours. If that guy wasn't stupid enough to drive in the garage there's no telling what would have happened. :rotfl:

I don't have anything against cops or any authority figure but I just can't fathom how this guy can get away like this. Seriously, shoot the SOB.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Little pole try doing a ride a long with a LEO sometime. Learn the feel of walking in his shoes sometime. Then you might keep quite next time.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Why do you say I'm trolling? 

I just posted an article about something that happened last night and why I can't understand how it happened. I guess I hit a soft spot with the leos around here.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> I can't understand how it happened.


 "Clue"!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

car was moving

it was a side window

it was dark

perp appeared intoxicated and might not have been agitated up front or viewed as a threat


just guessing........................


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Seriously, shoot the SOB.


That statement right there shows your ignorance. If the officer had shot the guy running away, he would have been brought up on murder charges. Even someone like me, who has never been in the law enforcement field, knows that.

I'm in that other evil profession, oil and gas.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

gitchesum said:


> That statement right there shows your ignorance. If the officer had shot the guy running away, he would have been brought up on murder charges. Even someone like me, who has never been in the law enforcement field, knows that.
> 
> I'm in that other evil profession, oil and gas.


Who said you have to kill him? That's why they gave them tasers...


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Pole, I am with you on this... there is no excuse for this to happen. 

Think about it everyone THE DUDE IN CUSTODY HAD HANDCUFFS ON how fricken hard is it to run someone down with handcuffs on??? I am going to say it is easy unless you are unfit to, ummmm, WALK or you are tooo lazy to give a ****. 

This is plain and simple... it is unacceptable.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Hey Pole, I am with you on this... there is no excuse for this to happen.
> 
> Think about it everyone THE DUDE IN CUSTODY HAD HANDCUFFS ON how fricken hard is it to run someone down with handcuffs on??? I am going to say it is easy unless you are unfit to, ummmm, WALK or you are tooo lazy to give a ****.
> 
> This is plain and simple... it is unacceptable.


Finally someone with COMMON SENSE....:headknock

I know the truth hurts but the reality is that his job is for the safety of the public. That means taking bad guys off the streets. Not driving them away from the scene and letting them go. Now that I think about it...maybe it was one of his buddies. I've seen the wndows get kicked hard as chit and never broke.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Finally someone with COMMON SENSE....:headknock
> 
> I know the truth hurts but the reality is that his job is for the safety of the public. That means taking bad guys off the streets. Not driving them away from the scene and letting them go. Now that I think about it...maybe it was one of his buddies. I've seen the wndows get kicked hard as chit and never broke.


 Not common sense but the inability to reason out how somebody can get away wearing handcuffs. How many ways can it be done, hmm maybe a skinny guy that may be doubled jointed, hmm maybe somebody that has a high pain threshhold that can put up with the pain to get the arms out front, hmm so idiot that doesn't mind getting run over while bailing out of a car.

Maybe when you have been around the block a few more times y'all will realize this ***** can and will happen in spite of the precautions that is taken. Instead of criticizing without personal knowledge of the situation sit back and think of logical scenerios as to how it could happen. Both of y'all could really prosper from doing a ride a long. It would open your eyes and increase your knowledge.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Instead of criticizing without personal knowledge of the situation sit back and think of logical scenerios as to how it could happen.


OK, I sat back and thought.... nothing came to mind.

:slimer:


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Long Pole you will never understand untill you ride with a LEO. It's not common sense it's being there and knowing what happened. You just can't use a gun or taser because someone runs from you!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

we want stronger glass then!!


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Like what circumstances? The cop obviously dropped the ball and somehow the guy escaped. Maybe the cop was too lazy to run after him or something. How hard is it to drive from the scene to the police station with a suspect?


Were hiring over at the SO *stud* if you think you have what it takes, of course you will have to pass the academy and field training program. With your knowledge and attitude they would love you in the academy. What do you think Miss Dixie and Wolf? Just remember that the media only gives you half the story.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> OK, I sat back and thought.... nothing came to mind.
> 
> :slimer:


 So go do a ride a long and sit back, keep silent and learn. Knowledge is worth every cent of it once you get it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

explorer21 said:


> Were hiring over at the SO *stud* if you think you have what it takes, of course you will have to pass the academy and field training program. With your knowledge and attitude they would love you in the academy. What do you think Miss Dixie and Wolf? *Just remember that the media only gives you half the story.*


What *is* the other half of the story?


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*I understand how this can happen*

I bet the officer has been on the force for a while. Ever see the gut on the cops who have 10 plus years on the force? They couldn't run a one legged cripple down unless the perp was carrying doughnuts. Most are at least 30 lbs over weight and run out of breath getting from the car to the front door of Dunkin Donuts. LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Fishnnut, I sure wish you would quit holding back and tell us how you "really" feel about it LMBO, H/U


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

How the heck are you supposed to apprended a perp while operating a vehicle. Don't you think the officers first concern was to get the vehicle to a safe stop without endangering other citizens. The guy bailed and took off. I guess you think the officer should have drawn his weapon and tracked him down through the hood. Whatcha gonna do. Pop the first person that looks like the perp, NOT...... I am truly amazed at some of the stuff that arm chair LEOS post. **** or take a ride with a real LEO.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> **** or take a ride with a real LEO.


 The armchair, wannabe, www, cops probably already have taken that ride. Problem is, they took it in the "back" seat!  H/U


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Long Pole is mad at every LEO because he is a fan of the penal team in little "d". They try to keep LEO's busy all over the country :spineyes:


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

True, true.....


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

I am mad at the other drivers for when this perp jumped out of the window moved so the jerk could get off the road. Someone should have run this jerk over. 

Where is the help from all the so called community???

SF


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thank God for other cops on this forum!*

I'm glad to see I'm not the only cop on this site. I had one guy handcuffed for aggravated assault after stabbing another guy several times. He was as nice as anyone could be (aside from gutting the other fella) and as I placed him in the backseat, he was still cool. Once I started to seatbelt him in, he changed with such intensity that it was from night to day.

This guy laid over on his left side, then kicked his knees into his chest and "Donkey-Kicked" me...BLAMO! I got sucker-kicked. Another officer heard me scream (like a girl after seeing me getting knocked back) for him so he rushed over to help.

I had to then yank this nincompoop out from the car because he again kicked his knees back into his chest and "tried" to get his handcuffs past his ankles and out in front of him. As I did so, he landed on the asphalt and at this point "almost" had his hands out in front of him because his hands were now under his feet.

I had no choice but to drive stun him with my taser. I accidentally shocked my partner (he was not happy) and I applied another set of handcuffs on this guy around the ones he was already wearing and I cut a hole into his jeans where I routed the other end. Think it ended there?.......noooooo!

This guy would not quit and tried again to get his hands out from behind him to the point he pulled off his pants and his "tallywhacker" was in the wind for all the bystanders to see. Again I had to drive stun him to the point of exhaustion. We can't "hogtie" any prisoners so I placed his legs into hobble restraints (not on my own) and he spent the night in the "happy chair" at the jail.

I had the luxury of having other officer's available and even though we do carry tools of the trade on our belts, the most important one is the one between our ears which are our brains. Rather than bash this cop, it's best not to "Monday morning quarterback" and consider him some dumb oaf that is not capable of doing his job.

Miss Dixie touched on a very, very important point which is that the media usually only gives you half of a story. What is the other half? I sure as heck don't know, and I know you won't either. So therefore, I can't pass judgment on the guy. What if he was on a busy stretch of road where it was not practical to have stopped without injuring himself or others? What if? What if? What if? What if?.....WHAT IF???

Thank God that officer is safe and gets to go home to his family. It's not like they don't know who the escapee is, so they can get him later (No, not trying to justify and place this issue on the back burner). Whatever his background is, he got away and won this one....it happens. It sucks when it does happen...but it happened.

Rather than get wrapped around the axle and beat the poor guy up (because I am sure he's getting razzed at work for this one) just let it go. That is of course if you are able to do so. And just so you know, I read the story, but not making either judgment or praise for this officer, just trying to be optimistic. This may fall on deaf ears but if it does then that just shows how "ignorant" you are. If that's the case, tell me you're without fault and perfect. The only perfect one is the man up above us all!

You have a God-Given right to have your opinions and post them, so post away. But please make an informed one before the only thing you can come up with are comments like, "lazy, scared or slow." I hope I didn't offend anyone, but if I did, you won't be the first, or the last. And for you other 2 cooler cops....add me on your list or something!!  (of course not just the cops.....)

P.S. Gitch..did you ever figure out that open container ticket? Let me know if I can help! -Hector


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Long Pole,

What do you do for a living? I'm just curious...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Well said htalamant. I think the heat is getting to everyone or maybe the slower fishing conditions.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> The armchair, wannabe, www, cops probably already have taken that ride. Problem is, they took it in the "back" seat!  H/U


 And wasn't able to get the cuffs out front so he could run. LOL


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I haven't done anything with the ticket yet Hector. I'll have a little down time next week and will contact the DA about it and see where it goes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

After reading this post, maybe we should come up with a better way to restrain the crooks in the back seat. Possibly a bar or a chain that would run accross the lower portion of the seat, which you could fasten their hancuffs too. Or maybe zip tie there ankles and fasten them to a restraining device on the floor board.

Just a thought !


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

thebach said:


> After reading this post, maybe we should come up with a better way to restrain the crooks in the back seat. Possibly a bar or a chain that would run accross the lower portion of the seat, which you could fasten their hancuffs too. Or maybe zip tie there ankles and fasten them to a restraining device on the floor board.
> 
> Just a thought !


 Good thought but the aclu would consider it cruel and unjust without cause, and to them it seems like handcuffs are unjust.

My thought would be a shock collar if it is good enough for a dog it should be OK for them. LOL


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Long Pole---- Must sell dresses for a living. Evidently he does not know what the law has to go through with the public.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> Long Pole---- Must sell dresses for a living. Evidently he does not know what the law has to go through with the public.


I guess chasing down a drunk man with handcuffs behind his back is tough work :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.

I wish my job was that eazy! and I sit behind a desk most of the day :rotfl:.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> I guess chasing down a drunk man with handcuffs behind his back is tough work :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> 
> I wish my job was that eazy! and I sit behind a desk most of the day :rotfl:.


Lemme throw this at you. I had someone in cuffs in the back of my patrol car. Very skinny dude, and he was hyped up. As I'm driving about 35 miles an hour away from a green light, he kicks the back passenger window out and flips himself out of the moving car and hauls butt. He was able to slip a cuff off one of his wrists. My fat donut eating cop arse ran him down about ten minutes later. It was broad daylight and I never let him out of my sight.

My point is, nowhere in that published article Long Pole posted does it say he was still handcuffed when he jumped out of the car. It says he "may" still have been handcuffed. There is a fine line between cutting someones circulation off and having them on secure enough for them to not slip out of them. It was 2 in the morning. The officer very well could have lost sight of him trying to get to a point where he doesnt get nailed on the freeway. Were mistakes made? Hell, I dont know, maybe so. But this presumed assumption that this cop was able to immediately stop his car and not chase someone still completely handcuffed behind their back is just that...a presumption.

That's my two cents...do with it what you will.

Kelly


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> I wish my job was that eazy! and I sit behind a desk most of the day :rotfl:.


 Well why not get out from behind your desk and hit the street. You can talk but can you do the walk.:cop:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I wish my job was that eazy! and I sit behind a desk most of the day :rotfl:.[/quote]

It shows by your by your posts
on this thread


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've noticed a lot of the boys over here have bars in the two backseat windows.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

explorer21 said:


> Were hiring over at the SO *stud* if you think you have what it takes, of course you will have to pass the academy and field training program. With your knowledge and attitude they would love you in the academy. What do you think Miss Dixie and Wolf? Just remember that the media only gives you half the story.


haha...run a mile and fight a minute....yeah, I think the Academy would like him.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Well why not get out from behind your desk and hit the street. You can talk but can you do the walk.:cop:


Well lets see here Texas T... I selected a job that allows me to sit behind a desk and do my job. I have duties every day that if I do wrong could cause litigation against my company. I chose to do my job well and not to over look the small stuff. I did not choose a profession to protect the public but if I did you can bet your arse this would not happen on my watch and trust me I can walk the walk... I am a country boy not a city slicker.

I understand there could be other circumstances and two sides to the story but what happened (as reported) is rediculous. The only reason this happened was because of sloppy work, plain and simple.

Even in this thread an officer (or former officer) stated a perp escaped from coustody and did nothing about it and let him go because they had his ID... That perp could have gone on a murdering/theft/raping spree because he knew the police had him fingered and he had nothing to lose. unacceptable if you ask me.

Ya'll can stick up for the cop but I ain't :headknock.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Well lets see here Texas T... I selected a job that allows me to sit behind a desk and do my job. I have duties every day that if I do wrong could cause litigation against my company. I chose to do my job well and not to over look the small stuff. I did not choose a profession to protect the public but if I did you can bet your arse this would not happen on my watch and trust me I can walk the walk... I am a country boy not a city slicker.
> *Litigation that the officers put themselves in line of everyday along with the possibility of losing their life.*
> 
> I understand there could be other circumstances and two sides to the story but what happened (as reported) is rediculous. The only reason this happened was because of sloppy work, plain and simple.
> ...


*Now what prevents you from doing a ride a long and advancing your education on the subject?*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> Hey Long Pole,
> 
> What do you do for a living? I'm just curious...


he's a CADD monkey.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just handcuff and shoot every suspect before you put them in the back seat, geez how hard is this problem to solve


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> I understand there could be other circumstances and two sides to the story but what happened (as reported) is rediculous. The only reason this happened was because of sloppy work, plain and simple.


there's no telling what really happened, and it very well may have been the result of sloppy police work, but you weren't there and, therefore, can't say so with such certainty that it was.


> Even in this thread an officer (or former officer) stated a perp escaped from coustody and did nothing about it and let him go because they had his ID... That perp could have gone on a murdering/theft/raping spree because he knew the police had him fingered and he had nothing to lose. unacceptable if you ask me.


it's probably a rare occurance that someone who is arrested for being intoxicated, and in his drunken state makes a foolish decision to run for it, suddenly goes on a murderous crime spree because he now figures that he has "nothing to lose." that's silly. you've been watching too many movies.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> there's no telling what really happened, and it very well may have been the result of sloppy police work, but you weren't there and, therefore, can't say so with such certainty that it was.
> it's probably a rare occurance that someone who is arrested for being intoxicated, and in his drunken state makes a foolish decision to run for it, suddenly goes on a murderous crime spree because he now figures that he has "nothing to lose." that's silly. you've been watching too many movies.


You never know MC, some people in a "druken state" have been known to:


lower their standards in the opposite sex;
believe they have superhuman powers;
think they can sing;
drive;
log onto 2cool:tongue:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Texas T said:


> *Now what prevents you from doing a ride a long and advancing your education on the subject?*


During my free time I prefer to advance my education on the subject of fishing.

I never said all LEOs are bad/lazy/stupid or whatever... the officer in question let his guard down and made an unacceptable mistake.

As said before ya'll can make excuses for and stick up for this cop but I ain't.

I have better things to argue over :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*Cheer up Folks..have a laugh!!*

I'd really hate to see this forum get nasty...so here's what I'm going to do. Out of the kindness of my heart I posted this (completely unrelated to this subject) to hopefully make everyone on here that posted and read this issue, have a little laugh! :rotfl: I hope you enjoy it! -Hector


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Always gotta love an armchair quarterback



> Long Pole said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just saying, I don't see how you have a guy handcuffed in the car, on the way to the police station, kick out the back window and you can't catch him.
> ...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> During my free time I prefer to advance my education on the subject of fishing.
> 
> I never said all LEOs are bad/lazy/stupid or whatever... the officer in question let his guard down and made an unacceptable mistake.
> 
> ...


Just curious here; Have you ever let a fish get away from you Oh Great One? Uh-huh, OK. L8tr, H/U


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I think it's funny how almost everyone taking up for this cop, is a cop or was one. That's one of the problems...you don't think one of your own can do wrong. sad3sm


No, thats not true... What is true is that the public likes to point fingers and try to claim cops are supposed to be super human. And those of us that are, or have been in the field have experienced things that you cannot imagine...Seen crooks do things that houdini couldnt do, and are criticised every day from know it all wanna bees who think they could do it better...Go try it!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Who said you have to kill him? That's why they gave them tasers...


Like hooked up said...

"CLUE"...Get one


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooked Up © said:


> Just curious here; Have you ever let a fish get away from you Oh Great One? Uh-huh, OK. L8tr, H/U


surely you arent comparing losing a fish and losing a criminal already in custody and in the car with the door shut.....Oh huh????????

The guys messed up and should be fired immediatly. If I mess up at my job really bad, I get fired. THey dont expet me to be "superhuman" or extra-ordinary, just dont be an idiot and put it a little effort. Even if something bad happens beyond my control and it is really bad, someone is losing their job just becuase someone WILL except responsibilty.

Dont really feel the need to now more sides of the story, I cant imagine any other information that could excuse this and shame on those for siding with idiot. The guy was double jointed..BlaBlaBla.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> During my free time I prefer to advance my education on the subject of fishing.
> 
> I never said all LEOs are bad/lazy/stupid or whatever... the officer in question let his guard down and made an unacceptable mistake.
> 
> ...


Sorry I was just hoping to help you broaden your mental horizons, but I can see that you want to do otherwise.

Hope you never loose a fish. LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

michdav said:


> surely you arent comparing losing a fish and losing a criminal already in custody and in the car with the door shut.....Oh huh????????
> 
> The guys messed up and should be fired immediatly. If I mess up at my job really bad, I get fired. THey dont expet me to be "superhuman" or extra-ordinary, just dont be an idiot and put it a little effort. Even if something bad happens beyond my control and it is really bad, someone is losing their job just becuase someone WILL except responsibilty.
> 
> Dont really feel the need to now more sides of the story, I cant imagine any other information that could excuse this and shame on those for siding with idiot. The guy was double jointed..BlaBlaBla.


Boy, I have lures that are twice your age and I was a cop in "the real world" before you were even thought of. Maybe you should stick to posting about something you have at least a little bit of knowledge about. I must admit though,.........you are a funny little guy. L8tr, H/U


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I just noticed that he was 2 yrs old when I joined the houston police dept but he knows it all from a news report. I run into it all the time with people believing what they see on tv is the way it is in real life. Don't mean to pop your bubble but its not.

The comment on the white van that ran. That was my unit after a robbery suspect and that bag you saw him run across the roof with was full of money right before he jumped 20 ft and broke both his ankles. Believe me we could of stopped him before that chase went that far and believe me we would of loved to. But we have to go by the book which is what played out, our helicopter got over him and we have to back off. It is real hard to bend the rules in that situation when you have 3 or 4 news helicopters filming your every move. Believe me guys we do the best we can with what we have.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mchildress said:


> The comment on the white van that ran. That was my unit after a robbery suspect and that bag you saw him run across the roof with was full of money right before he jumped 20 ft and broke both his ankles. *Believe me we could of stopped him before that chase went that far and believe me we would of loved to. But we have to go by the book which is what played out, our helicopter got over him and we have to back off. It is real hard to bend the rules in that situation when you have 3 or 4 news helicopters filming your every move. *Believe me guys we do the best we can with what we have.


are you saying that you would have preferred to just shoot him, but that witnesses and a rule book prevented you from doing so?

it's not your job to "bend the rules." it's your job to enforce the law, not be judge, jury, and executioner. and you wonder why so many people don't like cops? go figger.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> are you saying that you would have preferred to just shoot him, but that witnesses and a rule book prevented you from doing so?
> 
> it's not your job to "bend the rules." it's your job to enforce the law. and you wonder why so many people don't like cops? go figger.


 Sometimes one would prefer to go by the intent of a law rather then the letter. But the badguys can totally ignore all of the laws to begin with.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Sometimes one would prefer to go by the intent of a law rather then the letter. But the badguys can totally ignore all of the laws to begin with.


bullsh*t. our judicial system certainly has its faults and shortcomings and is not perfect, but it is still the best in the world. if the day comes when cops start taking the law into their own hands, chaos will soon follow.

cops must obey the law just like i must obey the law. a cops job is to enforce the law, not make it or determine its intent. we have judges, jurys, prosecutors, and lawyers to determine intent, guilt, and punishment. intent, guilt, and punishment are not for cops to determine.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> are you saying that you would have preferred to just shoot him, but that witnesses and a rule book prevented you from doing so?
> 
> it's not your job to "bend the rules." it's your job to enforce the law, not be judge, jury, and executioner. and you wonder why so many people don't like cops? go figger.


 Wow! The second troll in this thread is bigger and dumber than the first! Either that or you are reading a LOT into his post. It's a wonder anybody even signs on with a PD anymore IMHO. I'll be watching for your "what took the cops so long" post next. 2funny, H/U:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

No not in this case. There were several times a pit maneuver (spin the chase vehicle out) would of worked in this chase. Our dept is still working on a policy to accept this maneuver.But for right now its a no-no. Ca. and several other states have been using it for years with good results. The state can still shoot the tires out. They took that from us years ago,we are not as good of shots and were hitting occupants. We will use rolling road blocks but have to be careful in case of a crossfire situations. But to do this job you do have to display some common since which was lacking in the above question.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> bullsh*t. our judicial certainly has its faults and shortcomings, but it is still the best in the world. if the day comes when cops start taking the law into their own hands, chaos will soon follow.
> 
> cops must obey the law just like i must obey. a cops job is to enforce the law, not make it.


 I didn't say take the law into their own hands did I? I also agree with our Judical system being the best in the world but just when everybody thinks they understand how things will be interpreted then a higher court changes the interpretation sometimes for the better and sometimes for the worst.

I'm just waiting for the day when a cop will not be allowed to tackle a fleeing badguy because it might cause him undue mental and physical anguish.

The average citizen has less legal restraints in dealing with criminals then the police do. They have to follow SOP's where citizens are bound by a departments policy, only the law.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

mchildress said:


> No not in this case. There were several times a pit maneuver (spin the chase vehicle out) would of worked in this chase. Our dept is still working on a policy to accept this maneuver.But for right now its a no-no. Ca. and several other states have been using it for years with good results. The state can still shoot the tires out. They took that from us years ago,we are not as good of shots and were hitting occupants. We will use rolling road blocks but have to be careful in case of a crossfire situations. But to do this job you do have to display some common since which was lacking in the above question.


I was dumbfounded that a single cop did not spin the guy out that was in the chase and was wondering why the heck he was just allowed to keep on going. Then, once I found out that the police aren't allowed to spin the chase vehicle out it made a lot more sense what was going on.

My uncle was the sheriff of Bee County for a LONG time and he has some amazing stories about high speed chases but the best was when he shot the brake line on a stolen/drug hauling 18 wheelers that was headed into town. Good stuff.

As for the original topic, I think it would be nice to know a little more about what happened in the situation before we pass judgment on the officer. I have to admit that the situation does make one scratch their head in disbelief but we really don't know what happened.

Oh, I am not a cop and will never be a cop but I respect and appreciate what they do.


----------



## Backlashed_39 (Sep 5, 2005)

This is simple:

Long Pole, it's not the cops fault the POS got away. Maybe, if the rear door safety lock was left in the unlocked position and the POS opened the door is one thing. Kicking out the window and jumping out of a moving car, should not be the fault of the Police Officer. 

This kind of thing happens and its not going to be the last unless the Dept. installs rear bars for all of its units. Our Dept. has! Would anyone you guess why?

Anyway, a P.I. just enhanced to a Felony for Escape.

Oh well, this is another case of cop bashing.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I never mentioned breaking the law either he fell way off the deep end. Like said above we have to operate by SOP (standard operating procedure rule book) and GO (general orders rule book). The rules are mostly generated for liability risk to protect the city or dept you work for, not to help the officer do his job.

Now legally by law the robber running from the police could of had his tires shot. If the officer believes his actions could endanger the public life or his life the robber may be shot. 

The guy that escaped from the officer after being arrested. State laws states deadly force can be used to prevent an escape of a prisoner.

The officer would not be doing anything illegal if he took these actions but would most likely get fired for not going by his depts policies and I am sure today the public would be in a uproar, just look at the comments made by a few on this forum.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i guess i could have misinterpreted his post, guy, but i'm curious to know what childress meant when he said:

"It is real hard to bend the rules in that situation when you have 3 or 4 news helicopters filming your every move."


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i guess i could have misinterpreted his post, guy, but i'm curious to know what childress meant when he said:
> 
> "It is real hard to bend the rules in that situation when you have 3 or 4 news helicopters filming your every move"


I will tell you. I have stopped many chases with vehicle maneuvers that are against my depts policy but I would like to think those actions possibly saved someones live. With several news helicopter on top of you filming it makes you think twice before taking those actions asking your self is this going to cost me my job. So I ask you what would you do in these circumstances?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i guess i could have misinterpreted his post, guy, but i'm curious to know what childress meant when he said:
> 
> "It is real hard to bend the rules in that situation when you have 3 or 4 news helicopters filming your every move."


See, I read that as hey wanted to do some sort of vehicle maneuver but couldn't because he knew they were being followed with a news chopper. I did not interpret what he wrote as saying that he wanted to shoot the guy. Especially since he could have easily just taken him out with a vehicle. I know there was at least one officer with a clear shot during the chase that did not shoot but did have his gun drawn.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mchildress said:


> I will tell you. I have stopped many chases with vehicle maneuvers that are against my depts policy but I would like to think those actions possibly saved someones live. With several news helicopter on top of you filming it makes you think twice before taking those actions asking your self is this going to cost me my job. So I ask you what would you do in these circumstances?


ok, maybe i misinterpreted your post, but let's discuss police chases, if we may.

personally, i think the act of police chasing perps at high rates of speed endangers far more lives than the person they're chasing ever will. more often than not, the guy they're chasing ran a red light, or he has warrants, or he evaded arrest, or whatever. rarely are you chasing a serial killer who is a real threat to society.

should police be chasing someone at high rates of speed while endangering the lives of countless innocent citizens on the road because he ran a stop sign, or shoplifted from krogers, or has a warrant for theft?

i've watched "cops" a few times, and most police chases appear to be senseless and unneccesarily dangerous for everyone involved.

i hate to say it, but i think a lot of cops just like to chase people. it injures their dignity when people don't always stop.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> ok, maybe i misinterpreted your post, but let's discuss police chases, if we may.
> 
> personally, i think the act of police chasing perps at high rates of speed endangers far more lives than the person they're chasing ever will. more often than not, the guy they're chasing ran a red light, or he has warrants, or he evaded arrest, or whatever. rarely are you chasing a serial killer who is a real threat to society.
> 
> ...


If only it were that simple..........................................

Someday we'll have to sit down and have a chat over a cold beer (your treat).

Perception is reality to an individual.

If the world and it's situations were that "black and white" we would have no need of police.

That concept in and of itself is a VERY scary proposition!

Tight lines, H/U


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hooked Up © said:


> Someday we'll have to sit down and have a chat over a cold beer (your treat).


i'd love to, but the question remains - should the cops be chasing nick nogood down the freeway at 120mph endangering the lives of countless other people simply because he stole a 12-pack of beer or held up a stop-n-go for $200?

i don't like criminals anymore than anyone else, but where do we draw the line? again, i think a lot of cops just like to chase people. it gives them a rush.

get his license plate number and let him go. you'll catch up to him soon enough.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Sure the one in question was a serial robber he just commented one robbery and several other robberies he had commented were cleared after this arrest.

How can you tell why they are running there has been numerous felony arrests made during simple traffic stops. If you don't chase every kid,idiot,and wanted person will run. Its not the officer that is making him run it is the subjects decision.

What if you have a bank robbery and the suspects come out seeing the police have arrived and starts shooting at the police. The suspect hits an innocent bystander. Would this be the officers fault? My point being the robber pulled the trigger and the guy in the car mashed the gas pedal. A vehicle is a lot more dangerous a weapon when your hit by it. Most folks just visualize a car as what grandma drives to church on sunday and not a weapon.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i'd love to, but the question remains - should the cops be chasing nick nogood down the freeway at 120mph endangering the lives of countless other people simply because he stole a 12-pack of beer or held up a stop-n-go for $200?
> 
> i don't like criminals anymore than anyone else, but where do we draw the line? again, i think a lot of cops just like to chase people. it gives them a rush.
> 
> get his license plate number and let him go. you'll catch up to him soon enough.


Man yall type faster than me.LOL The license plate deal sound good but mostly what I have seen if the vehicle is being used for criminal activity it has been stolen or the plates swapped or running paper tags. I want a beer too.

You get an adrenaline rush but wouldn't say a happy one you want to whip his arse when caught. Oh ya look up helicopters.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mchildress said:


> I want a beer too.


i'd be happy to buy you one. you, hooked up and i can sit around and discuss this over a cold one. but, we'll have a few at my house. i don't want you chasing me home if i have more than a couple. :smile:


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Has anybody thought about the potential traffic situation on I-10 during the event? I'm curious how worse the situation might have gotten with a foot race bobbing through 70mph nighttime traffic. Can you see causing a pile up for a domestic case? Just asking...


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with mastercyclinder on police dont like it when crooks get away becuase it injures their pride, etc. However, I think we must understand that this is why police officers do their job, becuase they need the authority. If they wanted to help people, they could do missionary work, homeless shelters, etc. I doubt these people risk their lives everyday for a meer $35K a year. I know I wouldnt be a cop for any amount of money, but I also dont need to feel authoritized. Needless to say...someone has to do it and I appreciate police and whatever reason it is that drives one to go deal with low lifes everyday.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

michdav said:


> However, I think we must understand that this is why police officers do their job, becuase they need the authority.


i agree that cops must have some authority. i want them to have some authority. however, along with that huge responsibility, it is also not their responsibility to use some discretion regarding the overall well-being of the general law-abiding public?

what is doing the public more good? chasing a pettiy thief down the freeway at 120 mph while endangering the lives of countless others, or getting the punk's license number and catching up with him later?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i agree that cops must have some authority. i want them to have some authority. however, along with that huge responsibility, it is also not their responsibility to use some discretion regarding the overall well-being of the general law-abiding public?
> 
> what is doing the public more good? chasing a pettiy thief down the freeway at 120 mph while endangering the lives of countless others, or getting the punk's license number and catching up with him later?


 MC, I am not on board with the "countless others" you keep referencing. These guys run for a reason. Some are stupid, some are desperate and all of them are guilty. Nicky Nogood may be violating parole for rape, domestic abuse, who knows what? 
Yes fatalities have occured during chases. Rules governing them stiffen all the time. But if the cops can't chase the bad guys, the bad guys will get worse.
It's not always someone running because they have a warrant out for running a stop sign.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am not a cop, but have rode in both the front and back seats many times 


anyway if this is a problem, a ankle shackle secured to the car's frame would fix the problem.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I handcuffed my wife once.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I just had a wild thought. Instead of blaming the cops for doing their job why don't we consider the "fact" that "if" the turd simply pulled over in accordance with the law there would be no need for a pursuit, much less, a debate about it here.

Just pull over. What a novel idea!

I guess it's more fun to blame the guys that you expect to save your arse when "you" need them?

"What took you so long?"

Some things just never seem to change.

L8tr, H/U


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

So, along with doing their best, within policy, to keep the public safe, police officers are also supposed to be mind readers too? 

I'm sure that ol boy running from the police is a fine upstanding member of society and just broke that little unimportant law once.

Or, he could be the guy who just killed his wife, which no one know about yet.

Eh, just let them all go about their business, I'm sure they won't break any more laws in place to protect the public.


As far as the bad guys doing something like, I don't know, using their own car in a crime, which can traced back to them, is a perfectly reasonable expectation.

Puff, puff, pass fellas.

That's almost as reasonable as expecting a guy doing a drive-by using a gun he bought legally.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> mastercylinder said:
> 
> 
> > i'd love to, but the question remains - should the cops be chasing nick nogood down the freeway at 120mph endangering the lives of countless other people simply because he stole a 12-pack of beer or held up a stop-n-go for $200?
> ...


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Global Warming


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, the cop bashing just continues along on the board. Its pretty clear that a few members here have some deep seeded issues with those of us who work in law enforcement . I guess its just too easy to spew about how we are all overly gung ho, authority seeking, fat, lazy, uneducated, nincompoops, that couldn't get a job doing anything else, rather than to just admit that most officers are honest, hard working public servants that try to do the right thing. Are mistakes made sometimes, yes they are. Do ya'll make mistakes too? Yes you do. The difference is that we are always in the public's crosshairs and most people are just waiting for a screw up so that they can jump on the bashing band wagon. There are always two sides to every story and I can tell you from being a police officer for almost seven years now that rarely is anything we do completely black and white. 

As for the pursuit issue, yes it is true, you never know why someone is running until they are caught. We had a guy take off on us one night after he was observed peeling out at a high rate of speed after seeing a couple officers who were on a traffic stop. His suspicious behavior turned into a 30 minute pursuit. Turns out the guy had just murdered an 18 year old, shot him in the head over a drug deal. The flip side of it is that a pursuit requires a constant re-evaluation of need to pursue versus the risk that is being placed on the public. At my department, we are going to be held responsible if we continue to pursue someone who is driving reckelessly to the point that they are an obvious danger to other citizens. We are expected to terminate the pursuit when it gets to his point. We, as officers, can also terminate any other officers pursuit if it is obvious that it can not be conducted in a safe and reasonable manner. Chasing someone is not worth the life of an innocent citizen and we should do everything we can to prevent someone from being injured or killed.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> And yes, this should continue. *How many more lives do you think will become endangered if the news got out that LEO's are not allowed to chase fleeing vehicles?* Now you have every young kid who deosnt want to get a ticket running from the police...What do you think he is going to do, run 1 block and then slow down and drive like a sane person again?


i never said that cops should not be allowed to chase fleeing vehicles. i want cops to chase criminals in fleeing vehicles, but chase criminals who are deemed to be an immediate threat to society - a suspected murderer, rapist, or child molester.

nick nogood who stole a 12-pack of beer or has an outstanding warrant for a traffic violation is not an immediate threat to society.

i applaud the hard work that law enforcement professionals do day in and day out, and the way these men and woman put their life on the line every shift. it's not a job i could do. and i believe that most cops probably use sound and superior judgement on almost every call they go out on that ensures maximum safety to the general public, but when it comes to police chases, i think that sometimes the judgement ball is fumbled.

too many innocent lives are at stake to go chasing down a guy with traffic warrants at 100 mph.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

(Quote)** nick nogood who stole a 12-pack of beer or has an outstanding warrant for a traffic violation is not an immediate threat to society.


So how is the officer suppose to know this is all that has happenend .
If I'm correct if you threaten the store clerk by any means verbal or physical
while taking the beer its considered aggravated robbery. So just let em run??
Now the crook has a liitle more nerve next time he takes a gun in for the beer and the cash now the clerks is in real danger as is any offficer involved.If he had been apprehended the first time this situation wouldn't exsit.

I guess we could give out signs "I only stole some beer and have some warrants please don't chase me "


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FISHNNUTT said:


> So how is the officer suppose to know this is all that has happenend .
> If I'm correct if you threaten the store clerk by any means verbal or physical
> while taking the beer its considered aggravated robbery. So just let em run??
> Now the crook has a liitle more nerve next time he takes a gun in for the beer and the cash now the clerks is in real danger as is any offficer involved.If he had been apprehended the first time this situation wouldn't exsit.
> ...


some of you seem to be missing my point. i don't condemn police chases.

in virtually every decison we make every day, we consciously or unconsciously weigh the benefits of our actions versus the risks of those actions, but even after weighing the benefits vs. the risks, we don't always make the right decison. when pursuing a suspected criminal, whether he be a murderer or a shoplifter, a cop must make this weighty decison.

one thing that i find a little peculiar about many of the folks who have responded to my posts is that while making statements about what a possible risk that nick nogood is to society, virtually none of you have mentioned the possible risk that a chase may put sally jones and her two kids in while you chase a petty criminal at 100 mph.

ideally, i would like all criminals to be caught. however, i don't think it's right, smart, or good decison-making to put many innocent lives in grave danger to arrest a small time shoplifter or dope dealer. the benefits in that situation don't seem to outweigh the risks, in my opinion.

not all people who have broken the law should be apprehended at any and all costs. ideally, that would be nice, but this is reality, not a tv show.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> I handcuffed my wife once.....


Was it in a moving vehicle, and more importantly, did she escape? 'Cause that right there requires talent!:wink:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> some of you seem to be missing my point. i don't condemn police chases.
> 
> in virtually every decison we make every day, we consciously or unconsciously weigh the benefits of our actions versus the risks of those actions, but even after weighing the benefits vs. the risks, we don't always make the right decison. when pursuing a suspected criminal, whether he be a murderer or a shoplifter, a cop must make this weighty decison.
> 
> ...


And you seem to be missing the point that there is a process in place to determine if a chase should continue. I would venture to say if a police dept knows the suspect in the fleeing vehicle had simply shoplifted, and decided to make a break for it in the middle of rush hour, or other busy traffic time, knowing that someone could really get hurt, they would call off the chase. In a known situation like that, it's the dept's call to either continue, or suspend the chase.

However, I highly doubt most car chases are the result of a shoplifter, or even a drug dealer.

All the chases I've seen all over the TV, are either guys who have domne something pretty bad, or were just pulled over for a traffic violation, and decided to run.

In that case, you almost have to catch the guy. I know people's life's may be in danger, but when you have an unknown situation like that, do you simply let the guy go, not knowing why he ran? The guy could have just killed someone and was heading for the Mexican border where you'll never see him again.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

TooShallow said:


> How the heck are you supposed to apprended a perp while operating a vehicle. Don't you think the officers first concern was to get the vehicle to a safe stop without endangering other citizens. The guy bailed and took off. I guess you think the officer should have drawn his weapon and tracked him down through the hood. Whatcha gonna do. Pop the first person that looks like the perp, NOT...... I am truly amazed at some of the stuff that arm chair LEOS post. **** or take a ride with a real LEO.


When you hear the guy break the frickin window slam on the brakes and jump out and run. I bet if my back window got broke, seeing that I'm paying attention to him already trying to break it, my car would have stopped so hard his arse would have been planted into the divider between the fron and back seats.



kdubya said:


> Lemme throw this at you. I had someone in cuffs in the back of my patrol car. Very skinny dude, and he was hyped up. As I'm driving about 35 miles an hour away from a green light, he kicks the back passenger window out and flips himself out of the moving car and hauls butt. He was able to slip a cuff off one of his wrists. My fat donut eating cop arse ran him down about ten minutes later. It was broad daylight and I never let him out of my sight.
> 
> My point is, nowhere in that published article Long Pole posted does it say he was still handcuffed when he jumped out of the car. It says he "may" still have been handcuffed. There is a fine line between cutting someones circulation off and having them on secure enough for them to not slip out of them. It was 2 in the morning. The officer very well could have lost sight of him trying to get to a point where he doesnt get nailed on the freeway. Were mistakes made? Hell, I dont know, maybe so. But this presumed assumption that this cop was able to immediately stop his car and not chase someone still completely handcuffed behind their back is just that...a presumption.
> 
> ...


Why would he not be handcuffed? If the guy is under arrest I'm sure the procedure is to handcuff him until he is in the cell...or maybe I was just mistreated when I got arrested. 



bzrk180 said:


> No, thats not true... What is true is that the public likes to point fingers and try to claim cops are supposed to be super human. And those of us that are, or have been in the field have experienced things that you cannot imagine...Seen crooks do things that houdini couldnt do, and are criticised every day from know it all wanna bees who think they could do it better...Go try it!


When 75% of the cops act like they are hot chit then they better back it up when it comes down to a real criminal.

The fact is that the cop let the guy get away after having him in custody and in the backseat of the car. If that's excusable to all the cops or wannabe cops on here then ya'll have a serious problem. I respect cops and don't have a single problem with them except when something this stupid can happen and then is encouraged or accepted by his peers.

I'm sure they is a perfectly good excuse though...so I'll just wait for any more comments.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i never said that cops should not be allowed to chase fleeing vehicles. i want cops to chase criminals in fleeing vehicles, but chase criminals who are deemed to be an immediate threat to society - a suspected murderer, rapist, or child molester.
> 
> nick nogood who stole a 12-pack of beer or has an outstanding warrant for a traffic violation is not an immediate threat to society.
> 
> ...


MC, every department that I have had exposure to has a pursuit policy that is in line with your thoughts, pursuits are allowed for persons in which there is an immediate need to apprehend (ie. they area danger to society, they just committed a serious felony, etc.). Most, if not all departments, won't allow officers to pursue just anyone for any reason. You are right, and I feel that anyone who has ever worked in law enforcement would have to agree, on your point that way too many lives are at risk to just chase some Joe Blow for some minor reason.

*"When 75% of the cops act like they are hot chit then they better back it up when it comes down to a real criminal. *

*The fact is that the cop let the guy get away after having him in custody and in the backseat of the car. If that's excusable to all the cops or wannabe cops on here then ya'll have a serious problem. I respect cops and don't have a single problem with them except when something this stupid can happen and then is encouraged or accepted by his peers. *

*I'm sure they is a perfectly good excuse though...so I'll just wait for any more comments. "*

Longpole, you are showing your true colors as being someone who obviously has a serious issue with cops. First of all, not all cops feel as though they are hot chit. Those that do will eventually get taken down a notch by someone bigger and badder than themselves. Most of the attitude that cops show is a preventative measure to ensure that others know who is in charge when we are on scene. When people are not controlled from the get go, we get hurt, its that simple. We NEVER truely know who we are dealing with or what situation we are walking into.

Secondly, who the heck is condoning or encouraging a prisoner escape? Its not like we are all applauding the officer for a job well done. Some of us are simply saying that things happen out on the street and most of it is hard to comprehend for someone who has never been there or done that. I would rather give the officer the benefit of doubt rather than paint him as some fat, lazy, jelly donut, eating moron, as you have attempted to do here. I guarantee you that the officer was the last person who wanted the turd to get away as he isn't just free and clear of all wrongdoing in his department's eyes. I guarantee you that this incident will be reviewed and he will likely face some form of disciplinary action if any wrongdoing on his part if found.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

About the chase...ya'll have procedures that don't allow ya'll to ram the car or spin them out...I seen patrol car try to hit him and it was weak at best. Then I seen him go around the spike strips about 7 or 8 times. One that had a fire truck blocking half the road...but of course instead of the officer getting on the other side he stands behind the fire truck and half-arsed throws it out. But what do I know...I'm not the as superior as ya'll are.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have one question about the car chases. How many police cars does it take to chase one small minivan?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> nick nogood who stole a 12-pack of beer or has an outstanding warrant for a traffic violation is not an immediate threat to society.


And you take it that an officer knows that is all that he has, or that he has done...

AND

Him running from the police makes him an *immediate threat to society*!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> However, I highly doubt most car chases are the result of a shoplifter, or even a drug dealer.


My experience has been that car chases result 99% of the time from much more severe crimes or criminals that are a danger to society that are wantwed.



> I'm not the as superior as ya'll are.


Finally...A common sense statement!

I sure wouldnt want a pesron like you covering my back or covering my neighborhood...Stay at your desk and do us all a favor!

25 years old and making judgments on men who have more time on locking up bad guys than you have out of puberty!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> And you seem to be missing the point that there is a process in place to determine if a chase should continue.


i realize that, but that doesn't mean that those rules and regulations are always followed.

like most people, i've seen the "world's greatest police chases" type shows on tv, and more often than i find comfortable, they'll chase some guy across three counties until he runs off the road or gets spiked, and then the narrator will say, "and this guy will be spending the night behind bars. he had three outstanding traffic warrants and a bag of marijuana was found under the seat," or something similar.



bzrk180 said:


> Him running from the police makes him an *immediate threat to society*!


no, it doesn't. fleeing alone does not necessarily make him an immediate threat to society.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I have one question about the car chases. How many police cars does it take to chase one small minivan?


Only one. Two is safer (for the officer(s)). First you have to take the handcuffs off of the officer(s) if you want to see less cars in a pursuit. The good guys have families they want to take care of. Policy violations are considered serious by police agencies. Ufortunately those policies quite often are structured to protect the Chief / Sheriff / Constable, and have absolutely NOTHING to do with protecting the motoring public. H/U


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Like what circumstances? The cop obviously dropped the ball and somehow the guy escaped. Maybe the cop was too lazy to run after him or something. How hard is it to drive from the scene to the police station with a suspect?


This right here shows you how stupid ppl really are.. its alot harder to do that than run your mouth about us leo's.... exp. when there are quite a few that are on 2 cool... you have no clue about what happend or of the sit. ...


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I'm just saying, I don't see how you have a guy handcuffed in the car, on the way to the police station, kick out the back window and you can't catch him. You have a **** taser, a gun and a car...you better be able to do something or find another line of work.
> Seriously ya'll think this is ok? Truthfully it doesn't surprise me...when my house got broken into a couple of years ago, it took the cops 6 hours to get there (and there was a cop at the gas station by my house getting a snack and drink) and then they walked around and turned around and walked back outside and gave me a card. I look at the window by my front door and there is a big arse hand print, and I mean a perfect one. The cop told me that they'll never find him and left. ***?
> 
> If I did a half-arsed job like that then I'd be looking for a new job and you could bash me all you want. This isn't to bash all cops, it's just to show how incompetent some are. Hopefully this guy doesn't hurt anyone now that he is on the run...


I agree some are incompetent.... but you still have no clue about LE... unless your in it.. your dig'n yourself a hole........


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> no, it doesn't. fleeing alone does not necessarily make him an immediate threat to society.


Au contraire...

§ 38.04. EVADING ARREST OR DETENTION.
(a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally flees from a person he knows is a peace officer attempting lawfully to arrest or detain him.
(b) An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor, except that the offense is:
(1) *a state jail felony if the actor uses a vehicle while the actor is in flight* and the actor has not been previously convicted under this section;§ 38.04. EVADING ARREST OR DETENTION.
(a) A person commits an offense if he intentionally flees from a person he knows is a peace officer attempting lawfully to arrest or detain him.
(b) An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor, except that the offense is:
(1) a state jail felony if the actor uses a vehicle while the actor is in flight and the actor has not been previously convicted under this section;
(2) a felony of the third degree if:
(A) the actor uses a vehicle while the actor is in flight and the actor has been previously convicted under this section; or
(B) another suffers serious bodily injury as a direct result of an attempt by the officer from whom the actor is fleeing to apprehend the actor while the actor is in flight; or
(3) a felony of the second degree if another suffers death as a direct result of an attempt by the officer from whom the actor is fleeing to apprehend the actor while the actor is in flight.
(c) In this section, "vehicle" has the meaning assigned by Section 541.201, Transportation Code.
(d) A person who is subject to prosecution under both this section and another law may be prosecuted under either or both this section and the other law.

Like it or not, he has now just become a felon under the Laws of Texas... Are you suggesting that we let felons go?

Felon:

A person who has committed a felony. 
A person guilty or capable of heinous crime. 
A kind of whitlow; a painful imflammation of the periosteum of a finger, usually of the last joint. 
Characteristic of a felon; malignant; fierce; malicious; cruel; traitorous; disloyal.

Little Johnny 12 pack just made a bad decision. No he is to be held accountable for that decision.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

aluma said:


> This right here shows you how stupid ppl really are.. its alot harder to do that than run your mouth about us leo's.... exp. when there are quite a few that are on 2 cool... you have no clue about what happend or of the sit. ...





aluma said:


> I agree some are incompetent.... but you still have no clue about LE... unless your in it.. your dig'n yourself a hole........


Another LEO taking up for his kind...
Do ya'll not see a pattern here? Every Leo is taking up for this guy...and I have a lot of greenies that tell me otherwise. I'm sure that we will never hear what actually happened, but I think it's safe to say that he wasn't give an award or a pat on the back for his actions.

Please give me some examples of situations that this is exceptable to you and the others on this site.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Well lets see here Texas T... I selected a job that allows me to sit behind a desk and do my job. I have duties every day that if I do wrong could cause litigation against my company. I chose to do my job well and not to over look the small stuff. I did not choose a profession to protect the public but if I did you can bet your arse this would not happen on my watch and trust me I can walk the walk... I am a country boy not a city slicker.
> 
> I understand there could be other circumstances and two sides to the story but what happened (as reported) is rediculous. The only reason this happened was because of sloppy work, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


HAHA.. country boy huh.... sounds like your tough..... and btw what makes you think we give a **** if you dont stick up for the cop....


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Another LEO taking up for his kind...
> Do ya'll not see a pattern here? Every Leo is taking up for this guy...and I have a lot of greenies that tell me otherwise. I'm sure that we will never hear what actually happened, but I think it's safe to say that he wasn't give an award or a pat on the back for his actions.
> 
> Please give me some examples of situations that this is exceptable to you and the others on this site.


HAHA once again .. who gives a **** about your greenies.. .hahahha


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

aluma said:


> HAHA.. country boy huh.... sounds like your tough..... and btw what makes you think we give a **** if you dont stick up for the cop....





aluma said:


> HAHA once again .. who gives a **** about your greenies.. .hahahha


I bet you got your arse beat a lot as a kid....probably by girl once or twice too.

You see these are the comments that make us think ya'll are the wanna-be supermans of the world and why an incident like this gets blown up. 
Maybe your bad-arse should go teach your brother how to do his job correctly.

Do all of the Leo's on this site feel the same way about us everyday citizens as he does?


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> Boy, I have lures that are twice your age and I was a cop in "the real world" before you were even thought of. Maybe you should stick to posting about something you have at least a little bit of knowledge about. I must admit though,.........you are a funny little guy. L8tr, H/U


Thats what im talkin bout ..!!!!... these guys are so tough .. go spend acouple years over seas in the sand box ... that will make you a man... flip'n burgers wont


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I bet you got your arse beat a lot as a kid....probably by girl once or twice too.
> 
> You see these are the comments that make us think ya'll are the wanna-be supermans of the world and why an incident like this gets blown up.
> Maybe your bad-arse should go teach your brother how to do his job correctly.
> ...


c'mon kid... get a grip .. take a breath... wipe your face buddy .. it will be ok... tell momma steak will be just fine for dinner... and who is US? there are quite a few non LEO's on here that feel the same as i do.. just wondering..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> Au contraire...
> 
> § 38.04. EVADING ARREST OR DETENTION.
> (b) An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor, except that the offense is:
> (1) *a state jail felony if the actor uses a vehicle while the actor is in flight* and the actor has not been previously convicted under this section;§ 38.04. EVADING ARREST OR DETENTION.


 i didn't say that he wasn't commiting an offense. i said fleeing alone doesn't necessarily make him a *threat to society*.



Hooked Up © said:


> Only one. Two is safer (for the officer(s)).


unless you're o.j. then they need about 25. :smile:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Do all of the Leo's on this site feel the same way about us everyday citizens as he does?


I cant speak for everyone but in regards to people like you (which arent the everyday citizens) and your ignorant, misinformed, uneducated, arm chair quarterback mentality who wants to pass judgement on something you know nothing about???? Uhhhhhmmmmm Yes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> Only one. Two is safer (for the officer(s)). First you have to take the handcuffs off of the officer(s) if you want to see less cars in a pursuit. The good guys have families they want to take care of. Policy violations are considered serious by police agencies. Ufortunately those policies quite often are structured to protect the Chief / Sheriff / Constable, and have absolutely NOTHING to do with protecting the motoring public. H/U


What is the purpose of having 25 to 30 cars in the chases? All of them following each other. I can understand if they were spread out at different intersections but not that many behind the car that is being chased.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> I cant speak for everyone but in regards to people like you (which arent the everyday citizens) and your ignorant, misinformed, uneducated, arm chair quarterback mentality who wants to pass judgement on something you know nothing about???? Uhhhhhmmmmm Yes.


Riigghtt, so I'm not an everyday citizen? Funny how when I paid to be in the 100 Club that I was an excellent citizen then.

It must be tough to know everything...I'm still waiting for those examples of how this can reasonably happen.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Riigghtt, so I'm not an everyday citizen? Funny how when I paid to be in the 100 Club that I was an excellent citizen then.
> 
> It must be tough to know everything...I'm still waiting for those examples of how this can reasonably happen.


 ... YOU PAID to BE in the 100 club bro.. of course your and excellent citizen..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bobby said:


> What is the purpose of having 25 to 30 cars in the chases? All of them following each other. I can understand if they were spread out at different intersections but not that many behind the car that is being chased.


like i said, bobby, some cops - not all of them - just like pursuits. it gets their rocks off.

there didn't need to be 25 cops chasing o.j. at 45 mph, but there were.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been watching this thread, and have been a little surprised how it has gone. Who is above criticism? The cop was merely criticized from the facts that were presented. Do you LEOs think the guy didn't probably get an a** eating from a superior? Undoubtedly, some procedure somewhere was not adhered to.

I appreciate the job you guys do, but you must realize that with the job comes criticism at times. Sometimes, that can be a good thing. One thing you should remember though; you chose that profession, you weren't drafted. If I happen by when you're in a bad situation, I'll be there to lend a helping hand until it is under control, but please don't ask that I always agree with you. Sometimes we're miles apart on our thinking; one instance that comes to mind is the no refusal blood drawing. That does not mean we're enemies.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

This is for you non-educated cop bashers wrapped around the axle about this issue. You know who you are, so enjoy! :dance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeFBoVjdOog&feature=PlayList&p=E623DA9B0391BDAA&index=22


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bobby said:


> What is the purpose of having 25 to 30 cars in the chases? All of them following each other. I can understand if they were spread out at different intersections but not that many behind the car that is being chased.


 I just don't know the answer to that one Bobby. Maybe the troops want admin to "see" how ridiculous the chase policy is and bring about some positive change? It's nuttin new though. Remember the Sugarland Express? I still maintain that we have handcuffs on the wrong folks. We're completely skipping over step #1. We're overlooking the bad guy's poor choice(s) and condemning the good guys. Weird IMHO. Que Cera, Cera I guess, H/U


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

aluma said:


> The thing about it is ... is that i dont care about the the criticism it happens all the time.. and for the most part is for a reason.... my thing is .. you have someone come on here and post something he knows nothing about ... dosnt know the whole situation ... its one thing to post something and say " i dont know how this could happen " or something along those lines ... but insted he chose to be stupid and bash.. i have no problem with someone bashing a cop for a legit reason.. but in this situation who really knows what happend ... could have been alot more to the story.. and for little pole.... your still a r* tard and i happen to love hooked on phonics .... haha what an idiot..


What situation is ok for him to be able to escape a moving car, handcuffed and get away?


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> What situation is ok for him to be able to escape a moving car, handcuffed and get away?


Under what situation will you just ****?????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> What situation is ok for him to be able to escape a moving car, handcuffed and get away?


I suppose you've never made made a single mistake on the job.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Under what situation will you just ****?????


Oh God...I guess your aren't fishing again today, eh Capt?


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Again.....Under what situation will you just ****?????


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

SlickWillie said:


> The cop was merely criticized _from the facts that were presented_.


I have no idea what really happened in this case, and neither does anyone else unless they were actually there. Don't trust what the media tells us.

Have any of you ever had first hand knowledge of an event that was reported in the media? If so, how accurate was it?

I've had intimate knowledge of 3 events recently reported by the media and all 3 stories were hosed. Either the facts were outright wrong, or the media left out pertinent facts that twisted the entire story. If reporting is as inaccurate as what I've personally witnessed, that means 100% of what the media tells us is wrong. I wouldn't make any judgements based on what I hear or read.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I suppose you've never made made a single mistake on the job.


I have and I took my arse chewing and my co-workers didn't have 1000 excuses for my screw up.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Again.....Under what situation will you just ****?????


You can always go read another thread if you don't like it.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Again.....Under what situation will you just ****?????


You haven't realized that Longpole thinks that in general that cops were beaten/bullied as children and that cops are just wanna be supermen? He will stop at nothing to make sure that the general public knows how stupid some of them can be. He is able to leap tall buildings in a single bound, stop steel bullets with his chest, incapable of doing wrong, he is .....

..... My Hero!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> You can always go read another thread if you don't like it.


Actually, you making an *** of yourself is rather amusing.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Under what situation will you just ****?????


long pole was not born with a **** gene, and several other genes....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> and my co-workers didn't have 1000 excuses for my screw up.


Who woulda guessed? ROTFLMBO, H/U


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> I have and I took my arse chewing and my co-workers didn't have 1000 excuses for my screw up.


****, even your co-workers don't have your back......


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Big Willy said:


> You haven't realized that Longpole thinks that in general that cops were beaten/bullied as children and that cops are just wanna be supermen? He will stop at nothing to make sure that the general public knows how stupid some of them can be. He is able to leap tall buildings in a single bound, stop steel bullets with his chest, incapable of doing wrong, he is .....


That sounds more like the guy that escaped. :smile:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> ****, even your co-workers don't have your back......


If someone I work with fugged up, I'm not going to sit there and say it's ok I'm sure there is a perfect excuse for it.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> That sonds more like the guy that escaped. :smile:


And just a few posts back.......



Long Pole said:


> ***??? :help:
> 
> I did it to help out dumbarses like you get a hooked on phonics book...must have drank all yours away. :spineyes:


SONDS like someone is getting his panties in a wad.......


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

My "U" button sticks sometimes...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

don't tell him to ****. if he does, it'll greatly diminish the entertainment value of this thread.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

momma kept him on the teet a little to long..


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

A lot of guys don't seem to understand the seriousness of this matter. We are all joking a bsing about this but has anyone even thought about the criminal. What he has been going through since he sobered up and realized that a cop let him jump out of his car and now he has a felony warrant out for his arrest!!!!! 

I mean come on guys, for all we know the guy that escaped is bleeding somewhere about to die and I know the question that is eating away at his soul: What's a greenie and how do I get more of them?

Seriously, Longpole is not going to change his point of view on this. He gots issues and does like to stir the pot a little, alright a lot. 

Personally, I would wait to pass judgment on the guy till we know more about the situation. And even then, I tend to be a little reserved when pointing out the flaws of others. As I am sure all of us are, I am pretty good at making my own screw-ups that some of you would wonder what the heck was he thinking.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN...

c'mon kid... get a grip .. take a breath... wipe your face buddy .. it will be ok... tell momma steak will be just fine for dinner... and who is US? there are quite a few non LEO's on here that feel the same as i do..


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Big Willy said:


> A lot of guys don't seem to understand the seriousness of this matter. We are all joking a bsing about this but has anyone even thought about the criminal. What he has been going through since he sobered up and realized that a cop let him jump out of his car and know he has a felony warrant out for his arrest!!!!!
> 
> I mean come on guys, for all we know the guy that escaped is bleeding somewhere about to die and I know the question that is eating away at his soul: What's a greenie and how do I get more of them?
> 
> ...


I agree with you...I hope the POS gets caught and locked up for a good long while this time. how stupid do you have to be to try and escape from a cop car. :headknock

Wish they'd leave the cuffs on him when he finds his cell.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, this about sums it up for me:

GGBGPC


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Big Willy said:


> Oh yeah, this about sums it up for me:
> 
> GGBGPC


This is a youtube link to the song "People Are Crazy".


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

what a badars, major props.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Short pole I'll ask you again why don't you open your mind up to let some smarts in and go do a ride a long? After you do that then come back and run your mouth. 

You remind me of the story about the young bull that was going to run down and have all the cows in the pasture. Sit back, shut up, and learn from the old bulls kido I guarantee you will learn a lot.

You may talk about your greenies but I see more on the thread that if reddies would still be around you would think you are on Mars, the red planet.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Texas T said:


> Short pole I'll ask you again why don't you open your mind up to let some smarts in and go do a ride a long? After you do that then come back and run your mouth.
> 
> You remind me of the story about the young bull that was going to run down and have all the cows in the pasture. Sit back, shut up, and learn from the old bulls kido I guarantee you will learn a lot.
> 
> You may talk about your greenies but I see more on the thread that if reddies would still be around you would think you are on Mars, the red planet.


So do you think it's acceptable to let him get away? Ya'll don't know the whole story either but are defending him like you do. Regardless it should have never happened.
I never said I knew everything, ya'll are the ones who are quick to call someone out for disagreeing with you and then continue to dogpile because most of the other people in the thread are of the same opinion, right or wrong. I got plenty of PMs and Greens telling me that ya'll are the hard-headed ones just taking up for your kind...and I agree with them. It's ok...Cops and old folks are always right, even if the suspect escaped out of a cop car, handcuffed. :headknock

I know I'm young and not liked as much as some folks on here, but I'll be the first to admit if I'm wrong...let's see one of ya'll do the same. Otherwise I'll stand up for what I believe. And I believe this dude focked up one way or the other.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Cops and old folks are always right


See, you do see the light! Whew...about time!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> So do you think it's acceptable to let him get away? Ya'll don't know the whole story either but are defending him like you do. Regardless it should have never happened.
> I never said I knew everything, ya'll are the ones who are quick to call someone out for disagreeing with you and then continue to dogpile because most of the other people in the thread are of the same opinion, right or wrong. I got plenty of PMs and Greens telling me that ya'll are the hard-headed ones just taking up for your kind...and I agree with them. It's ok...Cops and old folks are always right, even if the suspect escaped out of a cop car, handcuffed. :headknock
> 
> I know I'm young and not liked as much as some folks on here, but I'll be the first to admit if I'm wrong...let's see one of ya'll do the same. Otherwise I'll stand up for what I believe. And I believe this dude focked up one way or the other.


I was wrong.....once....when I was 25. Word of advice, when you state your views be ready to defend them, because you will be called on them. Using the excuse that he had a Tazer or a gun as a reason for the suspect not getting away kinda shows your lack of knowlegde of the limitations a police officer has and the the equipment they use, so when you try to defend your position using excuses like that it really doesn't make you look good.

Chances are that the members defending the guy have been there or know a thing or two about it and are basing there views on that not just "taking up for one of their own".

ps. if your ever "detained" by a police officer and thrown in the trunk, remember don't complain, he's just making sure you don't kick out his window and escape:wink:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Short pole I'll ask you again why don't you open your mind up to let some smarts in and go do a ride a long?


Hey Texas T, I'm pretty sure Long Pole can find his own way to the donut shop.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> I was wrong.....once....when I was 25. Word of advice, when you state your views be ready to defend them, because you will be called on them. Using the excuse that he had a Tazer or a gun as a reason for the suspect not getting away kinda shows your lack of knowlegde of the limitations a police officer has and the the equipment they use, so when you try to defend your position using excuses like that it really doesn't make you look good.
> 
> Chances are that the members defending the guy have been there or know a thing or two about it and are basing there views on that not just "taking up for one of their own".
> 
> ps. if your ever "detained" by a police officer and thrown in the trunk, remember don't complain, he's just making sure you don't kick out his window and escape:wink:


I'll defend them for sure...I still don't agree with most backing this cop. For one, they don't know what happened as much as I don't. But if the guy is handcuffed and gets away then the cop obviously isn't paying enough attention to his suspect. Hopefully there'll be a follow up to this story...as many of ya'll that are on here maybe we can get the other side of the story.

I'd still like to see any logical explanation as to how this happened.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Texas T said:


> Short pole I'll ask you again why don't you open your mind up to let some smarts in and go do a ride a long? After you do that then come back and run your mouth.


I'm game. When are we going? 

I sure hope we have an escapee and I get to participate.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I'm game. When are we going?
> 
> I sure hope we have an escapee and I get to participate.


 For your previous post I did not say I defended anyone. I did say you don't know both sides. I don't think it OK for the perp to get away but I do have enough exposure to real law enforcement to understand how it can happen.

I also know that the media is great about blowing the facts out the window when they do (mis)report stories. They have people that love to sensationlize the story so they get their atta boys from the editor. It seems like the TV news can't start a broadcast with out "BREAKING NEWS".

As far as your "I game" I guess you are talking about a ride a long so lets saddle up and ride. Where do you want to do it. I have been on several with Houston's PD and if you want me to go and hold your hand. Just say when you want to ride for a shift. If you don't want to ride with HPD let me know who and let's get it scheduled.

The ball is in your court


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Texas T said:


> For your previous post I did not say I defended anyone. I did say you don't know both sides. I don't think it OK for the perp to get away but I do have enough exposure to real law enforcement to understand how it can happen.
> 
> I also know that the media is great about blowing the facts out the window when they do (mis)report stories. They have people that love to sensationlize the story so they get their atta boys from the editor. It seems like the TV news can't start a broadcast with out "BREAKING NEWS".
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying about the media. If they lied about this story or are way off I'm sure somebody's arse will be handed to them. I don't think that's going to be the case though.

Do I get to ride in the front seat? I've been on a ride in the back and don't care to do it again. I'd love to go see what they go through, though.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I know what you're saying about the media. If they lied about this story or are way off I'm sure somebody's arse will be handed to them. I don't think that's going to be the case though.
> 
> Do I get to ride in the front seat? I've been on a ride in the back and don't care to do it again. I'd love to go see what they go through, though.


You are just like a bunch of us were at your age, then we woke up and matured. I mean that in a good way.

The way must departments run the ride a long is you go by a police station and ask if they will let you do a ride. They will usually do a short back ground check on you and have you sign a release of liability. They may have you do it then but more likely set up a date and time for you to come in and met the officer at the beginning of their shift. I sat in on the role call, was issued a radio, and asked if I had a flashlight since I was riding in the evening. The officer briefed me on where to stand and what to do when ever we were out of the car on a call. I was also shown the "panic" button on the radio and when to use it to get backup.

I can tell you ahead of time it will greatly enlighten your mind as to what life in the LEO's lane is about. People that y'all interact with will consider you a officer also. You might wonder why you don't have a vest to wear under your shirt that makes you unconfortable and sweat, but you don't so you wonder where you will hide if any shooting starts.

Let me know here or by PM how I can help you do a ride.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Pm sent


 Back at you and I like the hand cannon in your pictures.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

After talking via PM with Long Pole it is now time to put this thread to bed. :work: The horse is done. LOL


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Texas T said:


> After talking via PM with Long Pole it is now time to put this thread to bed. :work: The horse is done. LOL


Lol...I thought I was wearing them down pretty good. :slimer:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Son us old bulls will wear you young studs down every time. LOL 
Thanks for the exercise.:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I know what you're saying about the media. If they lied about this story or are way off I'm sure somebody's arse will be handed to them. I don't think that's going to be the case though.
> 
> Do I get to ride in the front seat? I've been on a ride in the back and don't care to do it again. I'd love to go see what they go through, though.


Wow, you'll give a journalist the benefit of the doubt but not a cop? 
So what if this turns out to be BS? Are you then going to start another thread calling for that journalist's head on a platter? Probably not.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

bradc said:


> Wow, you'll give a journalist the benefit of the doubt but not a cop?
> So what if this turns out to be BS? Are you then going to start another thread calling for that journalist's head on a platter? Probably not.


I'll be the first to apologize and then definitely jump the Chron's arse. Almost all our info comes from a news source and not the police. Do you think that we would have heard about this from the Leo's if it wasn't for the news story? 
I haven't found too much info from them that wasn't too far from the truth.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

judging by Long Poles avatar...he's obviously got more experience in hearing how cops should hand cuff people....ie. football teams. Maybe we should send all of our Houston cops to Dallas so they can get MUCH MORE EXPERIENCE on a much more frequent basis!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

spotsndots said:


> judging by Long Poles avatar...he's obviously got more experience in hearing how cops should hand cuff people....ie. football teams. Maybe we should send all of our Houston cops to Dallas so they can get MUCH MORE EXPERIENCE on a much more frequent basis!


Judging by your posts...I'd say you're jealous of my avatar's hardware.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> And just a few posts back.......
> 
> *SONDS* like someone is getting his panties in a wad.......


What does "sonds" mean? just curious Capt. Ineverfish.

Dude, since you arent fishing, use that precious time of yours to take some English grammar courses-you make it to easy for one to make fun of you.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> What does "sonds" mean? just curious Capt. Ineverfish.
> 
> Dude, since you arent fishing, use that precious time of yours to take some English grammar courses-you make it to easy for one to make fun of you.


He was trying to follow all the other folks bashing me...It was weak for sure.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> What does "sonds" mean? just curious Capt. Ineverfish.
> 
> Dude, since you arent fishing, use that precious time of yours to take some English grammar courses-you make it to easy for one to make fun of you.


Oh Blue, you did not help yourself at all. I though you and Longpole were buddies?

Capt. Ryan was making fun of Longpole for dropping the "u" from the word "sound" in a previous post. Admittedly, that was a small grammatical error that Capt. Ryan pointed out but your post pointing out the error in someone's satirical post is pretty good!

You really put old "Capt. Ineverfish", incredibly mature name by the way, in his place!


----------

